# TAS Smoke Units



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Is there anyone out there that knows a bit about TAS - 2004, 12V, Fan Driven Smoke Units? Ie: are they compatible with current DCC decoders? And their performance such as fluid usage and amount of smoke produced?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, no longer available... I believe the company was absorbed by lionel. 

I have one, nice smoke output, had logic input for chuff, also did diesel mode. 

Dcc versions came with a full wave bridge. 

Greg


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Greg, I knew you would have the answers. I just picked up 2 brand new DCC units on eBay, just missed the third one


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two of them and they work great. Wish I could have gotten more. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have them in my Aristo 2-8-0's. They work great BUT I did have a problem in using them with Phoenix P8's. I have magnets on the drivers for chuff which trigger the Phoenix and the chuff input on the TAS units so they are in sync. They were interfering with each other when I had the smoke unit turned off. It would kill the Phoenix chuff. I worked with the people at Phoenix and tried all the work arounds. Nothing cured it. I think it has something to do with the P8 design. After nothing worked I just bought a small reed relay that only has a 10ma winding and used the contacts on that to isolate the leads. It all works great now. Ran both locos both days at Marty's. They both performed great. Regarding the TAS units. I played with them on the work bench before installing. I ended up using a 27 ohm resistor (available from Lionel) for the heating element. It gives me adequate smoke and keeps the current draw to about 450ma. So,they will work but you might have some initial problems. I also put a 12v regulator on the input to keep the voltage at a constant level.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Weaver Models in Pa. as last I heard they may have some stock left as at one time they were a TAStudios installer.


----------

